# RANCILIO SILVIA - Can anyone help?



## harrissa (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 4 year old Rancilio Silvia and the steam has stopped working - the coffee is good and hot but I cant get anything out of the steam arm. I have tried re-setting machine but not helped - on the steam mechanism inside there looks like a bit may have broken unless it is supposed to be half a circle - turning the steam knob is opening and closing the valve but no steam ;0( I am not very technically minded and have never had this item serviced - I have descaled it a few times - thats about it. Wonder if anyone local to Suffolk can help? Kind regards Sharon


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When did you last successfully use the steam wand? If you are able to use the brew switch, the boiler must be working OK. Given that the Silvia is a single boiler unit - it would suggest there is a blockage in the pipe work from boiler to steam wand. Have you tried gently cleaning out the steam wand - with a bit of luck, it could be congealed milk gunging up the works. Also, is your water supply hard? If so, could be limescale. Finally, might be a good idea to backflush the system with the addition of some proprietary backflush cleaner. I've got a V3 model, and the manual recommends backflushing regularly. Hope you get the gremlin sorted.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Sharon

Grab a long paper clip and bend it straight and poke it inside the steam arm. If no restrictions there then the issue may be further up. It sounds like the valve itself is stuck though, which may mean a replacement part.

R 1011N on this diagram http://www.espressoparts.com/RancilioSilviaParts


----------

